# Would this work



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I was reading a magazine articale and they suggested you put 2/3 of your spread in a tight ball with the decoys 18" or so apart and the other 1/3 spread out to form the landing zone looking like they are walking up to feed. My question is do you think this would work or would the decoys being that close together appear to be alarmed birds?
Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Try it is the only way to find out.

I do a kind of the same spread during the spring season.... Tighter group...not 18" but a couple of feet apart. Then run lines downwind. Almost like a tear drop formation. It works fine. But I also just ball them up in a big blob, horseshoe, arrowhead, etc formations as well and they work also.

Just give it a try and see what happens. At least this way they will be close together when you need to pick up... :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Your in Canada I would say it should work.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried a few different spread types last fall/spring season. The one that seemed to work best for me was setting family groups. What i would do is run a family group around the layout blinds of about 50 dekes. Then run a haphazard line out to the wing family groups. So in essence like a modified x pattern , but with no rear part to the X. At the end of each frontal line i would place 2 distinct family groups of about 25-35 dekes each. Placing these family groups about 20 yards apart. Would set them so they would bend slightly towards the center of killing zone in front of blinds. Worked like a hot damn when i got it fully worked out . Hope this helps ! :beer: FYI i run a total of about 200 dekes and had no issues getting birds into the spred in either season


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I was reading a magazine articale and they suggested you put 2/3 of your spread in a tight ball with the decoys 18" or so apart and the other 1/3 spread out to form the landing zone looking like they are walking up to feed. My question is do you think this would work or would the decoys being that close together appear to be alarmed birds?


 The decoys around our blinds are very tight to each other(tough to walk thru without stepping on them),just enough room so they don't hit each other when they(we run Sillosocks and Deadlys) move. Then,we run fingers downwind off the edges of the main group having much more space between decoys. I'll set some family groups 150-200yds. downwind of the main group. Our blinds are in the upwind edge of decoys. We have began(the last couple of seasons) to spread the main group of decoys out a bit so the rectangular spaces(blinds) don't seem too obvious but IMO there has been no difference on how the birds react.

Alex


----------



## dropem32 (Aug 3, 2010)

What kind of decoys do you use?


----------



## fowlslayer (Aug 20, 2010)

Put reel wing decoys into your spread. Yes, they only work if theres a decent wind, but I would never hunt without them for birds.


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

You basically need to try everything. Then you will get an idea of what works and what doesn't. I will say that I plan on hunting at the bottom of the spread more this up coming season because I missed out on a lot of groups that were well within fifty yards of the bottom of the spreaad before they would turn and leave. Thats my 2cents. Good luck


----------

